# Article: Weighing Espresso (Brew Ratios)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?375-Weighing-Espresso-(Brew-Ratios)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good and interesting article. Thanks for posting linky.


----------



## julesee (Aug 12, 2014)

Very useful thanks


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Good article. Thanks


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Basic but useful, thanks. Question. Should you remove the cup when the desired weight is attained or stop the pump a little earlier so that the desired weight is attained?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> Basic but useful, thanks. Question. Should you remove the cup when the desired weight is attained or stop the pump a little earlier so that the desired weight is attained?


Either way ...

Its a beginners introduction to weighing and ratios

Somewhere we can point people to as a reference and then come back and ask questions after reading ...

there will be more articles in the next couple of weeks , expanding on this one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was a massive jump in the quality of shots that produced when I started weighing in and out.

Initially I started doing it just to get dialled in, then weighed in, then just pulled the shot for the same time which usually equaled the approx same weight output. I thought it was a bit anal, but I now weigh in and out every shot.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was a massive jump in the quality of shots that produced when I started weighing in and out.
> 
> Initially I started doing it just to get dialled in, then weighed in, then just pulled the shot for the same time which usually equaled the approx same weight output. I thought it was a bit anal, but I now weigh in and out every shot.


Me too - I was ready to give up on espresso completely until I started weighing. I also realised that I was dosing too much coffee... (overdosing?!)... my stock baskets can't cope with 18g. 16g is much better.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Always liked anything that might interest developing home-baristas in adding an extra level of control









Back in 2011 I went through this process and kept a log. If anyone's interested, it's here:

http://haggieslab.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/holy-grail-espresso.html?m=1

http://haggieslab.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/more-on-perfect-espresso.html?m=1

Bits will be wrong/out-dated by now, but still may be useful.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Mike. Great to see you back online too


----------

